# Accessing samba shares via dolphin in KDE

## thender

In Windows, if I click network, it finds all my networked machines/drives. Linux Samba shares, Android devices running Samba server, or windows shares, just fine. 

In Dolphin, if I click Network, I have a samba shares option. Clicking it I get Network, and Samha Shares. Network leads nowhere. Samba Shares leads to Workgroup, which leads to nothing.

If I run 

```
nmblookup -S '*'
```

It will show me the IP addresses of all the active shares along with their names. After I get the IP of a share, I can type \\192.168.1.103 into dolphin and access the share.

Is there a way to make this work in the GUI like Dolphin? I'd like to be able to find network shares without opening a terminal.

Thanks!

----------

## creaker

you can add an entry for your share into /etc/fstab. It will mount share automatically at boot.

If you do not want to have it automounted (like me), you can write small script like this:

```
echo "0" | sudo -S mount -t cifs //192.168.1.5/share /mnt/share -o nosuid,nodev,sec=ntlm,workgroup=WORKGROUP,ip=192.168.1.5

```

make it executable (chmod +x) and add entry for this script into KMenu or to panel or wherever you like it will be located.

Running the script will add samba share to the Dolphin's left pane.

P.S.

"0" in script above is a password

----------

## thender

Hi,

This is actually for an Android tablet. its IP will be different each time depending on whether it is being connected to my office network, home network, parent's house, etc. At home it's 192.168.0.55, at the office it's 192.168.2.60, etc. 

Is there anyway to have the windows-like functionality of clicking network and seeing all available network shares? Or is this impossible?

----------

## Matrix7

Is this Dolphin on Plasma? Have you emerged kde-apps/kio-extras with the samba use flag? Check what use flags your version of kio-extras uses, and adjust accordingly.

----------

